# يا جدعان العالم دى بتعمل دمااغ فين فين اروح اعمل منها



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

*حقيقة الكنائس (للمخدوعين فقط ) ..*



يعتقد السذج أن الكنائس هي دور للعبادة تستخدم في الصلاة والتقرب إلى  الله و تعليم قيم المحبة والتسامح ولكن حان الوقت للكشف عن حقيقة الكنائس  حتى يعرف الجميع الخدعة التي نعيشها جميعا ..
تتكون الكنيسة من عدة  طوابق :
في الطابق السفلي ( تحت الأرض ) : توجد حديقة حيوانات برية  متوحشة كالأسود والنمور وغيرها و هدفها إلقاء المسيحيين المتحولين عن الدين  فيها لتفترسهم الأسود يومياً ( لاحظ أن قدرات الأسود هنا غير طبيعية حيث  تقوم بتعذيب الضحية فقط ولا تفتك بها في لحظات كما تفعل الأسود المحترمة )
الطابق  الأول : وتوجد به قاعة استربتيز كبيرة و تتفرع إلى بعض الحجرات التي تمارس  فيها الدعارة كما يوجد بار كبير تقدم عليه جميع أنواع الخمور
الطابق  الثاني : وتوجد به قاعة مليئة بالبخور وبلورة سحرية وهناك مشعوذ يقوم  بأعمال سحر سفلية للإيذاء فقط ( ملحوظة : هذا الشخص يرتدي عباءة سوداء  ويطلق لحيته ويشبه كاهن الكنيسة إلى حد مريب )
الطابق الثالث : وهو  طابق الأسلحة والذخيرة وفيه توجد جميع أنواع الأسلحة من كيماوية و بيولوجية  وذخيرة حية و يقال أن هناك بعض الأسلحة النووية ولكنها معلومة غير مؤكدة  .. ومن المعروف أن الطفل يتم تدريبه على استخدام جميع أنواع هذه الأسلحة  وغيرها فيما يعرف حركياً باسم ( مدارس الأحد )
سطح الكنيسة : تنتشر  عليه كاميرات المراقبة التي تمسح الشوارع المحيطة وتراقب المارة كما يتواجد  القناصة غير المرئيين في عدة اماكن استراتيجية لقنص كل من يقترب من  الكنيسة من غير الأقباط
تلك هي الأماكن التي يسمونها كنائس و دور  عبادة .. وبعدها يلومون من يحرقها بدلاً من مكافئته .

( لقتها مكتوبة عند واحد عالفيس )
​


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

*ده غلب فرياال والقذافى
بس مجبش  سيرة حجرات تصنيع المخدرات ليه ؟ دنا مواظبة عليها كل جمعة .. وانا الى فاكرة نفسى كنت بروح ال اييه اعلم الاطفال كلام ربنا طلعت بعلمهم يمسكو سلاح ازاى
*


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بس اعتقد ان الكلام ده معمول بشكل هزلي للاستهزاء من الامور *

*لان مش معقووووول يكون حد كاتب كده بجد ؟؟؟*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه دماغهم عاليه
  والغريب بقا ان عندنا كل ده وبنموت سبحان الله هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس اعتقد ان الكلام ده معمول بشكل هزلي للاستهزاء من الامور *
> ...



انا لقتها بتتناقل على الفيس صدقينى معرفش
بس اهه المسلمين بيقولك لقوا قواعد مش عارف صواريخ ولا ايه عالسطوح دنا هتجن


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههه يا نهار

ده الموساد الاسرائيلى بنفسه معندوش التقنيات دى

شكرا يا جيلان الموضوع التحفة


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه دماغهم عاليه
> والغريب بقا ان عندنا كل ده وبنموت سبحان الله هههههههههههههههه
> ​



اه القبطى عنده كل ده وبيموت
يعنى لو عندنا اسلحة مش عارفة هنستنى ايه عشن نستخدمها يعنى
ولو مكنش عندنا كان هيتعمل فينا اييييه اكتر من كدة


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه يا نهار
> 
> ده الموساد الاسرائيلى بنفسه معندوش التقنيات دى
> 
> شكرا يا جيلان الموضوع التحفة



اه يعلم ربنا دنا  بفكر اوديه الترفيهى
او عايزيين نلم من بعض ونجيبلهم مخ


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

بعدين نسيو مبنى الخدمات مجابوش سيرته


----------



## girgis2 (10 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> انا لقتها بتتناقل على الفيس صدقينى معرفش
> بس اهه المسلمين بيقولك لقوا قواعد مش عارف صواريخ ولا ايه عالسطوح دنا هتجن


*

دا مؤكد واحد مسيحي ظريف بيسخر من اللي بيحصل**

هههههههههه

شكرااا على توضيح المعلومة الهامة ههههه
*​


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> انا لقتها بتتناقل على الفيس صدقينى معرفش
> بس اهه المسلمين بيقولك لقوا قواعد مش عارف صواريخ ولا ايه عالسطوح دنا هتجن




*يعني هالحكي بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

*تعرفي انه لو بجد يبقى نكته احلى واحلى ههههههههه*

*مش عارفه بجد اقووول ايه طب هما عارفين كل ده وبيهاجمو الكنايس مش خايفين عل نفسهم لحسن قنبله ولا رشاشا يشتغل عليهم ؟؟؟*

*معلش بقى ده منيحة كلام شيوخهم وغسيل المخ اللي بيعملو ليهم *


*بس بامانه انا بجد الاول فكرتو نكته هههههههههه*
​


----------



## esambraveheart (10 مايو 2011)

*نسيوا كرسي الاعتراف الكهربائي اللي بيعذب فيه الكاهن المسيحيين المتحولين للاسلام
بصراحه اول مره اعرف ان فيه في كنيستنا صالة استربتيز 
يمكن الذكي لو كان استغل موسيقي الترانيم و قال ان فيه صالة ديسكو  في الكنيسه كانت الناس صدقته
كلام يجيب قئ و مغص و اسهال بصراحه
يرحمنا ربنا من لسان اولاد ابليس و شرور نفوسهم
​*


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

ld:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2789524#post2789524


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

*انا احب اؤيد الكلام ده لان انا شفت كل اسقف في الجراج بتاعة دبابتين ماركة مرسيدس *


----------



## Basilius (10 مايو 2011)

*طب انا عندي سؤال رفيع 
رفيع قوي قوي و نحيف جدا
السؤال بيقول علل 
علل يعني افطن 

دلوقتي الراجل اللي بيتكلم و كاتب المقال ده شاف كل ده ازاي؟
ولو هو دخل و شاف كل ده ... ازاي سمحوله كل القوات المسلحه الكنسيه انه يدخل و يشوف و يضطلع على اسرار عسكريه بيولوجيه كيميائيه كنسيه ( هي مش كنسيه اوي يعني ... هي محشيه مهلبيه  :closedeye) 
وازاي قواتنا المسلحه و مواقعنا العسكريه الكنسيه يدخلها غريب ويطلع ناجي و سليم !!:w00t:
فيه خلل في النظام المخابراتي الكنسي يا جدعان:w00t:
طب الراجل ده طلع ازاي من كل ده:t9: ؟؟ مواقع سنكريه قصدي عسكريه ... وصالات تكنولوجيا و تطوير اسلحه كيماويه و بيولوجيه .... والقناصه سابوه يخش ازاي يعني ؟؟؟ كانوا بيحششوا وقتها ؟
ولا نزلوا صالات الاستربتيز يظيطوا شويه و يتكحرتوا ويزنجفوا الليله  ؟؟؟؟
لازم ارفع شكوي لوزير الدفاع الكنسي القبطيld: 
لازم يتم محاسبه كل المجندين الاقباط اللي سمحوا لهذا الجاسوس انه يدخل مواقعنا العسكريه من غير ما يتقبض عليه 

جتكم ستين نيله يا مسلمين 
جتكم القرف يا سلفيين 

*


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ايون صح فى خلل فى النظام والقناصة الى بندفعلهم قد كدة دووول ازاى يسمحو بده


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

*يا عم إحنا المسيحيين دماغنا عالية :smil12:
مييييييين قدنا بس ​*


----------



## zezza (10 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههه يا خبر وصلت لقواعد صواريخ !!!!!!
الموضوع انكشف يا رجالة لازم نلاقى طريقة نخبى بيها الحاجات دى بسرعة او نلحق نسربها بعيد عنا هههههه
لو اللى كاتب الكلام ده كان قصده حقيقى يبقى فعلا دماغه عالية اووووووووووووى​*


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2011)

*هههههههه فكرتيني بأغنيه انا عامل دماغ تمااااااااام .. مش بانجو ولا برشام 
*​


----------



## Scofield (10 مايو 2011)

على فكرة الكلام ده حقيقي و شفته بودنى
انا مربي فى الكنيسة اللى جنبنا فهد صغير ينفع للزمن و جايب حتة آلى و شايلها لحد ما ارخصها


----------



## Critic (10 مايو 2011)

*انا رايح انا و ابونا تدريب الكونجفو بعد القداس حد جاى معانا و لا قاعدين فى الخمارة ؟*


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا رايح انا و ابونا تدريب الكونجفو بعد القداس حد جاى معانا و لا قاعدين فى الخمارة ؟*




بقولك ايه ياعم ابونا مدينى اشراف الصواريخ الى عالسطوح ولو جه ملقانيش هيكدرنى


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا رايح انا و ابونا تدريب الكونجفو بعد القداس حد جاى معانا و لا قاعدين فى الخمارة ؟*




بقولك ايه ياعم ابونا مدينى اشراف الصواريخ الى عالسطوح ولو جه ملقانيش هيكدرنى
روحو انتو


----------



## Critic (10 مايو 2011)

*لا فوكك انا ضبطت الليلة*
*كلمت ابونا و هو بعت شماس مكانك*
*تاعلى معايا اتعلميلك حركتين يفيدوكى و بعدها نبقى نطلع على الخمارة ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لا فوكك انا ضبطت الليلة*
> *كلمت ابونا و هو بعت شماس مكانك*
> *تاعلى معايا اتعلميلك حركتين يفيدوكى و بعدها نبقى نطلع على الخمارة ههههههههههههه*



*كريتيك كان نفسي أجي معاك على درس الكونجفو بس لازمنا حد يشرف على العيال إللي بيعملوا القنابل اليدوية :bomb:​*


----------



## Critic (10 مايو 2011)

> كريتيك كان نفسي أجي معاك على درس الكونجفو بس لازمنا حد يشرف على العيال إللي بيعملوا القنابل اليدوية :bomb:​



​*طيب خلاص المهم تشرفى بذمة علشان دى وزنة و ربنا هيحاسبك عليها *
*انا رايح اطل على الاسود تحت و احطلهم الاكل بقالهم 3 ايام مكلوش *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

نسيوا يقولو عن فرق الصاعقة( اللى هى الكشافة يعنى ) اللى مدربة على اعلى مستوى​*


----------



## Critic (10 مايو 2011)

*فين قسم توزيع الحشيش و المخدرات !*
*ده مصدر رزق الكنيسة*

*الجدير بالذكر اننا بنسرح العيال بالحشيش فى مدارس الاحد*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> ​*طيب خلاص المهم تشرفى بذمة علشان دى وزنة و ربنا هيحاسبك عليها *
> *انا رايح اطل على الاسود تحت و احطلهم الاكل بقالهم 3 ايام مكلوش *​



*ما تحطلهم عبير بالمرة 
أهي وجبة دسمة هتكون هههههههه​*


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كريتيك كان نفسي أجي معاك على درس الكونجفو بس لازمنا حد يشرف على العيال إللي بيعملوا القنابل اليدوية :bomb:​*





Critic قال:


> *لا فوكك انا ضبطت الليلة*
> *كلمت ابونا و هو بعت شماس مكانك*
> *تاعلى معايا اتعلميلك حركتين يفيدوكى و بعدها نبقى نطلع على الخمارة ههههههههههههه*





جيلان قال:


> بقولك ايه ياعم ابونا مدينى اشراف الصواريخ الى عالسطوح ولو جه ملقانيش هيكدرنى
> روحو انتو


*انا راي كفاية هزار لان الموضوع اتقلب لهزار و فقد معناه فكده مينفعش
علشان بعمل تركيبة كيمائية جديدة و مش عارف اركز و بعيدها حشد دبابتي و اروح*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا راي كفاية هزار لان الموضوع اتقلب لهزار و فقد معناه فكده مينفعش
> علشان بعمل تركيبة كيمائية جديدة و مش عارف اركز و بعيدها حشد دبابتي و اروح*





*اوعى المعمل يضرب بوووووووووووووووووووووووم :bomb:​*


----------



## أَمَة (10 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ما تحطلهم عبير بالمرة *
> 
> *أهي وجبة دسمة هتكون هههههههه*​


 

تصدقي يا روزيتا، وانا اقرأ الموضوع قبل ان اصل الى مشاركتك فكرت بعبير، هذه الشخصية الملفقة والتي ليس لها وجود على ما اظن سوى في القصة التي حبكوها لكين يكون لهم مبرر للهجوم على الكنيسة. وكنت اريد ان اقول نفس كلامك ...

هي نعمة الروح القدس الذي ينور ابناء الرب ! له المجد مع الآب والإبن - آمين.


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *فين قسم توزيع الحشيش و المخدرات !*
> *ده مصدر رزق الكنيسة*
> 
> *الجدير بالذكر اننا بنسرح العيال بالحشيش فى مدارس الاحد*




فى مبنى الخدمات بقى
:99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه فكرتيني بأغنيه انا عامل دماغ تمااااااااام .. مش بانجو ولا برشام
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههه حلوه 
مين بيقولها دي بقي


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

*اضحك مع الشرطة
الحكومة : رجل  اعمال مسيحى والشباب الاقباط هما الى عملو كل ده 
همسك لسانى مش هتكلم  انا يعنى زى منتو عارفين كنايسنا كتير وبنبنيها بسهولة فقولنا نحرقلنا شوية  منهم وبالصدفة فى نفس الوقت ده كانو السلفيين الغلابا معديين راحو لقونا  بنولع فى كنايسنا قام اييه قامو اتضايقو بقى
على رأى الزعيم احنا  اتخضينا بقى
فهجمو علينا عشن يلحقونا قبل ما نحرق الكنيسة 
سقفة لكلب  البحر هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

*ليه اخر وصف للفاعل السلفي 
انه كان اخضر و باستك *


----------



## أَمَة (10 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *دا مؤكد واحد مسيحي ظريف بيسخر من اللي بيحصل*​
> *هههههههههه*​
> *شكرااا على توضيح المعلومة الهامة ههههه*​


 

انا ايضا يا *جرجس* فكرت أن يكون الموضوع تهكميا من واحد مسيحي مجروح من الكذب. والتلفيق.


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

> في  الطابق السفلي ( تحت الأرض ) : توجد حديقة حيوانات برية  متوحشة كالأسود  والنمور وغيرها و هدفها إلقاء المسيحيين المتحولين عن الدين  فيها لتفترسهم  الأسود يومياً ( لاحظ أن قدرات الأسود هنا غير طبيعية حيث  تقوم بتعذيب  الضحية فقط ولا تفتك بها في لحظات كما تفعل الأسود المحترمة )



نكته الموسم دي بقي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب ممكن حد يبعتلي اسد العب معاه شويه


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

*يلاااااااااااااااااااا يا جماعة بدنا نضرب اليوم 
شغلوا المدافع بتاعت القنابل و شغلوا المفاعلات النووية و حضروا البندقيات و السيوف 
صحيح و مش تنسوا المخدرات عشان الهلوسة هههههههههههه 

يلا بلاش تضييع وقت ​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا راي كفاية هزار لان الموضوع اتقلب لهزار و فقد معناه فكده مينفعش
> علشان بعمل تركيبة كيمائية جديدة و مش عارف اركز و بعيدها حشد دبابتي و اروح*


*
ربنا يوفقك مش تنسى تزيد عيار التركيبة حبتين يا بوب 
عايزين مفعولها أقوى من مفعول مية النار :vava:​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

أمة قال:


> تصدقي يا روزيتا، وانا اقرأ الموضوع قبل ان اصل الى مشاركتك فكرت بعبير، هذه الشخصية الملفقة والتي ليس لها وجود على ما اظن سوى في القصة التي حبكوها لكين يكون لهم مبرر للهجوم على الكنيسة. وكنت اريد ان اقول نفس كلامك ...
> 
> هي نعمة الروح القدس الذي ينور ابناء الرب ! له المجد مع الآب والإبن - آمين.



*فعلا أمي الغالية القصة مبين إنها محبوكة 
أعتقد لتغطية فضيحتهم و كذبهم إللي إنكشف في قصة كاميليا 
مش بإيدي غير أقول ربنا يخلي نعمته تحل عليهم ليقلبوا من شياطين إلى ملائكة 
وهالشيء مش بعيد عن ربنا 
ربنا قادر على كل شيء​*


----------



## أَمَة (10 مايو 2011)

بعد ما علقت على مشاركتي احب أن ابدي رأيي.

أنا لا أرى سببا لكون الموضوع في المباركين، بالعكس انا شايفة انه فعلا يستحق ان يكون بالترفيهي. 

أولا لأن لو أن كاتبه مسلم سيتاح للقارئ المسلم رؤيته وقراءة الردود التي تبين كذب الموضوع.

ثانيا لو أن كاتبه مسيحي وهدفه التهكم من التلفيق والكذب الإسلامي لعل  القارئ المسلم الذكي يستنتج حجم الكذب الصادر عن من يظن أنهم صادقون.


----------



## Critic (10 مايو 2011)

*فعلا انقليه الترفيهى*


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

فعلا بولس الرسول نفسه كان بيكره المسيحية
بس ربنا قادر على كل شىء


----------



## أَمَة (10 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *فعلا أمي الغالية القصة مبين إنها محبوكة *
> *أعتقد لتغطية فضيحتهم و كذبهم إللي إنكشف في قصة كاميليا *
> *مش بإيدي غير أقول ربنا يخلي نعمته تحل عليهم ليقلبوا من شياطين إلى ملائكة *
> *وهالشيء مش بعيد عن ربنا *
> ...


 

أكيد ربنا قادر يا روزيتا ولكن قدرته تعمل في الإنسان الذي يتجاوب مع نعمة الرب.​


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

أمة قال:


> بعد ما علقت على مشاركتي احب أن ابدي رأيي.
> 
> أنا لا أرى سببا لكون الموضوع في المباركين، بالعكس انا شايفة انه فعلا يستحق ان يكون بالترفيهي.
> 
> ...





Critic قال:


> *فعلا انقليه الترفيهى*




انتو تؤمروااا :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> فعلا بولس الرسول نفسه كان بيكره المسيحية
> بس ربنا قادر على كل شىء



* بيخلق فينا بولس ويموت جوانا شاول   
فعلا ربنا موجود و قادر على كل شيء 
هم بحاجة إلى صلاة منا ​*


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

*جيلان*, ‏*Critic**+, ‏*Rosetta**+

:gy0000:نقلت الموضوع وانتو جواااه  :gy0000:


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

*يا لهووووووي إنتوا نقلتوا الموضوع للترفيهي 
كده رح تنفضح العمليات السرية إللي منعملها في الكنيسة 

ربنا يسامحك يا جيلان هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهووووووي إنتوا نقلتوا الموضوع للترفيهي
> كده رح تنفضح العمليات السرية إللي منعملها في الكنيسة
> 
> ربنا يسامحك يا جيلان هههههههههههههههه​*




ههههههههههههه يلا خلى الفقير يفرح :99:
فرص عمل كتيرة اهى


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2011)

*دة منتدى الكنيسه ولا منتدى الكتيبه دة*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *جيلان*, ‏*Critic**+, ‏*Rosetta**+
> 
> :gy0000:نقلت الموضوع وانتو جواااه  :gy0000:



*و أنا بقول ليه حسيت بدوخة أتاريكي ناقلة الموضوع و أنا لسه جواه هههههههههه
طيب ما تقولي يا جيلان 
ماشي ماشي :t26:​*


----------



## Basilius (11 مايو 2011)

وبعدين بئه !
ليه كده طيب !
نقلتوا الموضوع للترفيهي ليه !
كده اسرارنا السنكريه يييييييي اقصد  العسكريه تبان على العام كده!
يا جماعه بلاش ... هيسرقوا مننا تقنيات عسكريه بيولوجيه كيماويه نووريه 
انا هطالب بسجنكم و تعذيبكم في الطابق السفلي بتاع الاسود نظرا للخيانه العظمى 
وبالمره ابقى اشتري شحطب للاسد عشان يعرف ياكلكوا بمزاج 
ليه كده ليييييييييه ... حد يفضح اسراره العسكريه على الملأ كده !
يللا فضيحه بفضيحه
عندنا شويه طائرات اف 16 محتاجينلهم  ميكانيكي و سروجي عشان العفشه ولو فيه سنكري كمان عشان من كتر العدد اتحكوا ف بعض 
حدش يعرف حد كويس و حنين ؟؟ مش عاوزينه دباح ... عاوزين نوفر عشان الابحاث اللي هنعملها على الاشعه الفوق محشيه 

هم يبكي و هم يضحك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2011)

*



			عاوزين نوفر عشان الابحاث اللي هنعملها على الاشعه الفوق محشيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة الاشعة دى هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههه
هتلاقى فى الدور الاول المقابر بتاعة الى الكنيسة بتعذبهم
والراجل بتاع القربان الاسم الحركى بتاع تاجر المخدرات وده فى الدور التانى
والشاشات الى متوصلة بالكميرات الى بتراقب الشارع وده الدور التالت
والدور الرابع فيه قهوة بيقعد فيها الراجل الى لابس اسود ودقنه طويلة ويعملوا فيها المخططات الى يفجروا بيها الجوامع
والدور الخامس فيه الراجل الى بيدق الصلبان فى ايد الناس عشان يسرحهم ويخليهم مسيحين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه رائيك مش ينفع ابقى مليفة قصدى مؤلفة قصص رعب
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2011)

*مرة كنت فى غرفة البال توك ودخلت غرفة ميسيحة سمعت شيخ اتجننت وانا بسمعة بيقول حاجة غريبة جدا *

*القساوسة فى مصر عندهم اسلحة ومدرعات فى الكنائس وبعد ما يخلص القداس بيعلمهم القسيس كيفية مسك السلاح والتدريب *


*هحـــــــــــاول ابحث عن الفيديو هذا :t33:*



*بس حصلت مشكلة معاى انا وقسيس مرة قلت لة علمنى الطبنجة رفض قالى انت اخرك القنابل وزعلت معاة ورفعنا الاسلحة على بعض وكانت ليلة وقالى انت مفصول من التدريب اسبوع وعارفين القسيس عندئنا داة احسن واحد بيعلمنا الضرب فى الناس ازاى بدقة :spor22:*

*الباقى ميعرفوش ...............................:flowers:*


----------



## عماد+سامى (12 مايو 2011)

طبعا اغلبهم متاكد ان الكنايس فيها اسلحة وان الاديرة مليانة ناس اسلمت واتخطفت عشان نرجعها غصب عنها للمسيحية لاكن اكيد اللى كتب الكلام دة بالبداية بيسخر من تفكير المسلمين المبلغ فيه


----------

